# ERIC: 225/40 vs 225/45 on 18" wheels - mk4 Jetta?



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

i want a larger wall. lots of potholes in boston. can i run 225/45 instead of the tire rack recomended 225/40 for the 18" milli miglia evo 5 im gonna get from u (TR)?
will the 225/45 fit without rubbing???....my car is stock 2001 vr6 jetta


[Modified by BostonVR6, 7:12 PM 3-30-2003]


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: ERIC: 225/40 vs 225/45 on 18" wheels - mk4 Jetta? (BostonVR6)*

225/40/18 are the correct size.
Some tires have a bigger curb bar then others. most Yokohama's dont have one.
Michelin's or Toyo's have a good size one. 
I had 2.5 inch drop with 225/40/18 without rubbing on my 02 GTI.


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: ERIC: 225/40 vs 225/45 on 18" wheels - mk4 Jetta? (BostonVR6)*

225/40-18 25.1" diameter
235/35-18 24.5 
225/45-18 26.0







tall
Would it fit? Maybe on an unmodified 
(not lowered) car. Speedo would be off
.....warranty issues?
 
*Tire Fitments for Your Vehicle*

*Please order from Eric Your VW Performance 
Specialist @ The Tire Rack Available at
877-522-8473 Extension 391*







FAQ-Wheel Tech







FAQ-Tire Tech
Vortex Search


[Modified by [email protected], 1:03 PM 4-1-2003]


----------

